# Acronyms?



## Dalek Sek (Jul 31, 2013)

LD? HD? PIV? Are these listed anywhere? Apologies if I'm just missing an FAQ.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

PIV = penis in vagina referring to "traditional" sex vs. BJs, etc. 

level of intimacy
HD= high sex driver
LD=low sex drive


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_

I couldn't find them either.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just to be a pain in the *ss... Those are not acronyms.


----------

